# POLL: which baby should I adopt!?



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

This is so effing hard. I only have room in my cage for one (I have 3 girls at home, so he wont be alone). I've been wanting a boy for so long, but have been waiting for the rescue to get them in so I can get a neutered one. I really want a big, lazy, squishy boy! Here are the ones I'm trying to decide between:

Gingerbread:







He's a runt, and since I have 2 dwarfs at home I figure it'd make the size difference less of an issue. But on the other hand, I'm worried he might be a little more energetic since hes smaller. He also looks similar to one of my girls Penelope, she is a black hooded dumbo and has more white, but their faces are so similar!

Vanilla Bean: 







I LOVE his coat! The color is absolutely beutiful!

Mocha:







Cutest face!! His coat is a little darker than Vanilla Beans, and is closer to the color os Lulu (one of my girls at home). But thats the only thing thats holding me back. I love his little white stripe under his neck!

So what do you guys think? I wish I could have the whole litter, but unfortunately I only have room for one more in my cage . Should I go with the runt because of the size or should I just go with my gut? Right now I'm really loving Vanilla Bean because his color is gorgeous, but I love them all so much


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you met them? Would the rescue allow you to go and personally meet them?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd go meet them or ask about their personalities; not all boys are squishes. Milo was a squish til 8 months, and Elias is now become a Squish at 9mo.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

My boys are almost a year, and they're just now starting to slow down. I don't think they'll ever be true lap squishes, so I agree with everyone else, meeting them would be a great option!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Well I've been talking to the woman at the rescue who is in contact with their foster mom and asked her to send me a little more info on them, but since they are so young I doubt I'll get a clear picture of their personalities anyway.

I know all boys aren't squishy thats why I wanna get an idea of their personalities before I pick my boy out. They get neutered next week and then three weeks later I can pick him up, but I'm nervous if I wait then they'll all get snatched up. Right now theres 12, and I currently have pick of the litter since I am a return adopter. I mean they are all sooooo cute it doesn't really matter.

The only problem is I live 2 hours away from the foster mom, so I dunno if it'd be worth it to go visit since they're so young and their personalities will change anyway


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Their personalities don't really change much, you can tell a lot at three weeks. I raised a litter of mine own. Boys may loose the energy for the attitude, but a shy rat will likely still be so and a outgoing rat will remain so.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh good! So then maybe when she gets back to me about their personalities It'll make the decision easier. Because basing my decision on looks alone is clearly impossible. They're all PERFECT. And I mean all 12, not just these 3...these 3 are just the ones that killed me the most


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh the cuteness, how can you choose....im glad its not me, I would take them all  lol


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I love boys. My first rat was a male that had lived the first 8 months of his life in my local pet store before I brought him home. He was a little screwed up, 8 months of solitude with no toys or cage mate and very little attention made him expect very little from humans. But he was the biggest sweetheart I've ever had. He was a squishy laprat through and through and adored blankets. He would watch tv and movies with me and loved sleeping on my chest under the covers. I've never seen a calmer rat. 
I wanted all boys when I started out but things didn't go as planned. I have six amazing girls that have my heart and I wouldn't trade them for the world. Maybe some day I'll have boys but probably not any time soon.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Vanilla Bean is SO cute! I would choose him. But definetly check personalities first.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> I love boys. My first rat was a male that had lived the first 8 months of his life in my local pet store before I brought him home. He was a little screwed up, 8 months of solitude with no toys or cage mate and very little attention made him expect very little from humans. But he was the biggest sweetheart I've ever had. He was a squishy laprat through and through and adored blankets. He would watch tv and movies with me and loved sleeping on my chest under the covers. I've never seen a calmer rat.
> I wanted all boys when I started out but things didn't go as planned. I have six amazing girls that have my heart and I wouldn't trade them for the world. Maybe some day I'll have boys but probably not any time soon.



Awe so sweet  Ya, I have my 3 girls that I LOVE, they're sooo much fun but never have an off switch. Its like torture, I just wanna snuggle them and love them to death but they dont stop moving! Before getting my girls, I read that they were more energetic but still thought maybe once in a while I'd get a cuddle sesh. NOPE. So now I need the best of both worlds


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

My oldest, Lilly, is a year and five months and she had slowed down due to an infection I didn't know about till last week, but now that she's gotten over that she's back to the energetic little ball of fur I know and love. On occasion she crawls up on my lap and lets me pet her and most of the time she'll nap like that for ten to fifteen minutes but as soon as she wakes up she's back causing mischief.


----------



## GooberandRebel (Apr 29, 2014)

Vanilla bean was my first eye catcher, that coat is amazing, but little mocha looks like he has a cute personality! Just judging from photos of course, but vanilla looks shy-er. It all depends on what you want though!  good luck on that of course!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I chose Vanilla Bean  As much as I LOVE them all, hes just the one that stuck out the most to me. Can't wait!!!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Vanilla bean looks like my baby rat Sid  Vanilla Bean is a cutie!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

LeStan82 said:


> Vanilla bean looks like my baby rat Sid  Vanilla Bean is a cutie!


OMGGGG stop it!!!! Sid is what I was planning on naming him!! I have a few names, I can't decide... Sid, Clyde, Percy, Rudy Floyd or Dewey...but Sid is my top pick at the moment!!


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

They are all so adorable but personally im a Blue rattie girl. I would choose vanilla bean or Mocha and there personalitys would devided between the 2. But I would probably end up making room for both lol....


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

KrazyKritterz said:


> They are all so adorable but personally im a Blue rattie girl. I would choose vanilla bean or Mocha and there personalitys would devided between the 2. But I would probably end up making room for both lol....


It's literally KILLING me that I can't get more than one. I only have a single critter nation though so I'd have to get the addition if I wanted to get 2. I currently have 3 girls, 2 are dwarfs, so theres plenty of room for a 4th, but 2 big boys would just be too much  I hate it though...theres another one in the litter named pumpkin and his smile is just SO cute I can't handle it...heres a pic of him:









I am in love with that face, but he's the same color as my girl Lulu and Vanilla Beans color is soooo pretty


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

This won't help buuuuttt...
SCN can typically hold five adult bucks. So mathematically even allowing a dwarf to be 2/3 a rat...you've got room for two males. And two is probably better than one so there are two squishes and two boys dealing with heat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

MimiSkye said:


> OMGGGG stop it!!!! Sid is what I was planning on naming him!! I have a few names, I can't decide... Sid, Clyde, Percy, Rudy Floyd or Dewey...but Sid is my top pick at the moment!!


 lol!!! Thats too funny !


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> This won't help buuuuttt...
> SCN can typically hold five adult bucks. So mathematically even allowing a dwarf to be 2/3 a rat...you've got room for two males. And two is probably better than one so there are two squishes and two boys dealing with heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gah you're killin me!!
My friends and family are already calling me a crazy rat lady. If I bring home two boys I think they'll stage an intervention. NO ONE UNDERSTANDS!!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

OMG! Pumpkin is sooo cute..geez their such addictingly cute faces!..lol....im so glad I dont live in Boston right now...id have some extra ratties...lol....my husband is also from Boston, MA...


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Boston is great! These babies are being fostered in Maine, so I'm gonna be driving 2 hours just to get him. But it'll be worth it!


----------

